# [SOLVED] NIC's doesn't work after kernel migration

## Del Pede

Due to alot of reasons, i decided it was the time to migrate to 2.6 kernel. This have given me quit alot of hassle, especially with both NIC's. The box is a gateway, and have eth0 and eth1. dmeg shows me, that they're both found. ifconfig -a shows both NIC's but ifconfig doesn't. 

During boot, a message tells me to make sure, that $iface_ is set in /etc/conf.d/net. They both are. No config has been altered at all. 

I think it have something to do with, the change from "modutils" to "module-init-tools". The halt script isn't working properly anymore either.

Hope someone can shed some light on this issue

Thanks in advanceLast edited by Del Pede on Thu Sep 21, 2006 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trupoet

What network card module(s) are you using?

And could you post the output of dmesg?

----------

## Del Pede

 *trupoet wrote:*   

> What network card module(s) are you using?
> 
> And could you post the output of dmesg?

 

I'll try in the morning, but getting the output is gonna be a bit hard, without network connection. But i shall certainely try

----------

## Del Pede

Could the problem be, that i haven't emerge coldplug or hotplug?

----------

## Del Pede

Solved - all round neglet caught up with the poor little box, after kernel migrate

----------

## trupoet

so what fixed it?

----------

## Del Pede

 *trupoet wrote:*   

> so what fixed it?

 

It's a bit of a mouthfull, since it turned out to be alot of problems. But mainly the reason for the NIC not working was, 1) Kernel 2.6 change eht0 to eth1 and eth1 to eth0. 2) The /etc/conf.d/net was hopelessly outdated. 3) I had to get rid of the old /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and /etc/init.d/net.eth1 and link new one to /etc/init.d/net.lo. After that, the NICs where working. Then it was a case of fixing iptables, nis and nfs.

It just goes to show, that updating config files, are really worth doing it, and I found out the hard way. I'm a regular posterboy for etc-update now.

A horrible, but valuable experience

----------

## trupoet

lol Kk cool.

Well throw up a [solved] in the subject so any others that come across this can update their config files too =)

----------

## Del Pede

done  :Wink: 

----------

